# toolbars



## thedupe (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, mon souci est que je suis incapable de supprimer 2 toolbars qui se
sont incrustées sur mon imac, l'une d'entre elles " Alot " n'apparait sur aucun dossier ni téléchargement, je suis un peu perdu, HELP..........merci


----------



## Larme (19 Août 2012)

Euh, Mac OS ou iOS ?
Screenshot ? Car je n'ai pas trop saisie où c'était (Barre Safari ?)


----------



## thedupe (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un IMac OS x version 10.5.8.
J'ai passé la nuit à chercher comment enlever ces toolbars, sinon je fonctionne avec mozilla firefox.......Merci


----------

